# Carapils Substitute?



## fixa (24/1/07)

So what can i use instead of carapils in a recipe?
I really wanna brew tommorow, but don't have any...i only need 0.21kg of it..


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/1/07)

fixa said:


> So what can i use instead of carapils in a recipe?
> I really wanna brew tommorow, but don't have any...i only need 0.21kg of it..



If you are using carapils for added mouthfeel/ head then up your mash temp a little ( if you are all graining).

Carapils will really not contribute to colour, only to mouthfeel and head. Wheat malt will work to increase head.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## fixa (24/1/07)

Cheers mate.
So if i used wheat malt ( i can hear batz screaming) in similar amounts?


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/1/07)

fixa said:


> Cheers mate.
> So if i used wheat malt ( i can hear batz screaming) in similar amounts?



I usually stick to 200g of wheat malt if it's being used for head retention in a 23 lt brew, BUT that is just what I have found works for me. Be aware that wheat malt will not add to the mouth feel of your beer like carapils can, so if you want a slightly thicker beer then raise your mash temp a touch.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## fixa (24/1/07)

ok. Will do. Thanks mate.


----------



## razz (24/1/07)

Hey fixa. I believe Carapils may be replaced with Weyermann Carahell, Fawcett's Caramalt or Baird's Light Carastan. That's if you have a supplier of any of those.


----------



## Ross (24/1/07)

razz said:


> Hey fixa. I believe Carapils may be replaced with Weyermann Carahell, Fawcett's Caramalt or Baird's Light Carastan. That's if you have a supplier of any of those.



No, they will add sweetness... Stick with a bit of wheat if you have it. I wouldn't stress too much about it. A well made allgrain beer doesn't really require carapils for a good head.

cheers Ross


----------



## fixa (24/1/07)

Thanks to all.. will put in 250g wheat.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/07)

Be warned..

If you wish to rasie mash temp to increase mouthfeel and sweetnes, it is a fine line that has to be tread.3-4*c can be enough. If you go to high you will end up with sickly sweet beer

Keep it under 68*c and you should be OK....

Spoiled a few brews because my thermo was 3* out...... :angry: ...actually...very :angry:


----------



## razz (25/1/07)

Ross said:


> No, they will add sweetness... Stick with a bit of wheat if you have it. I wouldn't stress too much about it. A well made allgrain beer doesn't really require carapils for a good head.
> 
> cheers Ross


I think I will stop using the Malt comparisons chart I found on this forum. :blink:


----------



## bconnery (25/1/07)

razz said:


> I think I will stop using the Malt comparisons chart I found on this forum. :blink:



I had a quick look at that chart and it only really seemed to be comparing colour that I could see. 

It didn't allow for what you might want to use them for and what they would add to the beer.


----------



## Hogan (25/1/07)

bconnery said:


> I had a quick look at that chart and it only really seemed to be comparing colour that I could see.
> 
> It didn't allow for what you might want to use them for and what they would add to the beer.




Anyone have a suitable comparison grain chart that can show what can be used as a substitute. 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Stuster (25/1/07)

Sorry, razz, it was probably me that posted that comparison chart.  

Hogan, I think that there aren't any charts like that because the different malts contribute different flavours/aromas. :lol: 

So even though Carared and amber malt are about the same colour, they are not the same at all. I guess you just need to read about the malts, find out what they contribute, and you can work from there. Here's some links to info on grain.

Bodensatz
Skotrat
How to brew

Hope that's more helpful. :unsure:


----------



## Hogan (25/1/07)

Thanks Stuster.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------

